# Big or Strong?



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

*Big or Strong?*​
Big16961.68%Strong10538.32%


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

If you had a choice, which would it be?

For example, you had the strength of Ronnie Coleman but the visuals of the average Joe or, the body of Ronnie Coleman but the strength of the same Joe.

Take your pick, reasons would be nice :thumb:

(I would pick strong)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

voted big. i train for size, dont really care too much about strength.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its got to be big, still waitng for those fu*k me looks !


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd have to go with strength over size when talking about coleman size. Wouldn't mind having his strength and being slightly bigger than average so still stood out.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

both, just being big and looking strong is being a fake imho


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> voted big. i train for size, dont really care too much about strength.


Thats what all weak people say:whistling:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd rather be strong than big - but don't the two combine?

You train big/eat big/are big


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Big!

Bodybuilding isnt about how much you can lift, Theres no weights on stage!!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

big silver back said:


> both, just being big and looking strong is being a fake imho


I'm with you on that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thats what all weak people say:whistling:


it is? :confused1: well the option said big *OR *strong, had to choose one:thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> I'd rather be strong than big - but don't the two combine?


Yeah they do, but this is a magical pixie land where we can forget our petty restrictions :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why would you choose strong but not big? unless your a powerlifter or olympic lifter?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why would you choose strong but not big? unless your a powerlifter or olympic lifter?





big silver back said:


> both, just *being big and looking strong is being a fake imho*


That's probably the most accurate reason


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

fake why? you said this was pixie land


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> fake why? you said this was pixie land


well that was a right punch in the face :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rocho said:


> Big!
> 
> Bodybuilding isnt about how much you can lift, Theres no weights on stage!!


x2:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Why is Ron Coleman the example of power and not of size:confused1: pound for pound Coleman is not that impressive. Now this one russian girl i saw at the GPC euros a few years ago that looked like barbie and deadlifted 220kg like butter at a body weight of probs about 50kg now that is fvcking power with out the big muscles!

They have always gone hand in hand for me, but if i had to choose i would say power because i have had great experiences powerlifting now if i was asked from today onwards if i wanted to be 240lb and 5% bf but proportionaltely i would be weak or 200lb but strong as fvck i would choose the size because having a great body opens many more doors than being silly strong with no body to back it up......


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its very satisfying making a pb and wouldnt feel good being big but no stronger than mr average so strength for me.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

In reality both because a bigger muscle is a stronger muscle.

But choosing one i'd suprisingly choose strength. Simply because it would make me feel better about my self. Feel more confident etc. You could still look good not being huge but also have that in the back of your mind you are strong. If i was huge but weak i'd feel weak/fake. Which would not relay well in life imo.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Con said:


> Why is Ron Coleman the example of power and not of size:confused1: pound for pound Coleman is not that impressive. Now this one russian girl i saw at the GPC euros a few years ago that looked like barbie and deadlifted 220kg like butter at a body weight of probs about 50kg now that is fvcking power with out the big muscles!QUOTE]
> 
> I would love to have seen that!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm strong but small. I'd rather be big.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

being strong in the gym is cool but being big is better in day to day life. generally not gonna be weak if your a big lad


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Both, but doesn't getting bigger in the muscle make you stronger anyway? As to get bigger you need to train like a [email protected] in the gym and have to lift progressively heavier weights- denoting strength.

There are powerlifters in my gym who train solely for strength but are huge from it, at the same time there are other powerlifters who are skinny twigglets but can lift WAY more than they look like they should be able to. I've never seen/heard of a weak bodybuilder.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Thats what all weak people say:whistling:


Yeah and skinny guys never want to get "too big". Works both ways


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Feel the power, strength is my thing.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Strong rather than big.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Strong

Im 6'3" and over 18stone, so i recon ill always be big (compared to most) just need some more strength to go with it now!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Pyrros doesn't look that big but this is a quality lift:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ 213kg damn


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah and skinny guys never want to get "too big". Works both ways


No it def doesnt..

Skinny people who say that are weak as well









If your super strong, takes small changes in diet to become massive..

Fact, no one who is super strong ever says they would rather be big, because they could if they wanted...

In fact big people generally dont want to be strong, cause they are already..

Its usually people who are NEITHER that make these polls and feel the need to choose:whistling:

Think on people:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

i voted strength, fair enough looking big so people stay away from you but whats the points when you go down like a shack of sh!t, plus i like strength to handle my own body weight well


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

both  mainly strength tho anyone can get big


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i voted strength, fair enough looking big so people stay away from you but whats the points when you go down like a shack of sh!t, plus i like strength to handle my own body weight well


why do you look big so people stay away from you? i dont understand this.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> both  mainly strength tho anyone can get big


really? i must be doing something wrong then as im still small


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> really? i must be doing something wrong then as im still small


well whats more impressive, putting on a stone in size but not getting stronger, or staying the same wight and size, and increasing your bench by 20kg?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

putting on a stone in size but not getting stronger. i couldnt give a **** less about my bench


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

fair doos but if u were stronger you would be able to get bigger easier


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes of course. but thats not the point in this thread...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> i voted strength, fair enough looking big so people stay away from you but whats the points when you go down like a shack of sh!t, plus i like strength to handle my own body weight well


but by that reasoning your go down like a sack of **** whether your 12 or 20 stone.

size matters in fights mate, not laways mind as you get big slugs that gas quickly but id rather be the bigger lad in a scrap. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

BiGGGGG ALL DA WAY


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why do you look big so people stay away from you? i dont understand this.


i personally dont look big, obviously lol

you cant deny a built guy offers an immediate question of whether you want to fight him or not

and Shauno i completely agree but i think we are looking at this question different ways

this thread was split between strength and size for me it always comes hand in hand (not me personally lol) but when asked which one i thought it was either lots of size and no strength or lots of strength and little size and in that scenario id also go strength and in self defence etc strength and agility will always have the advantage

in this case size is more visual whereas strength would effect speed, agility etc

perhaps im reading to much into this lol but my first post was abit broad


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

it doesnt matter in a fight whether your big or strong if the other guy can fight better than you you will get chinned 99% of the time


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Telling the ladies you can pull a 300kg dead wont impress them, but a quick show of the guns will have them on there knees!!!

For that reason....BIG!!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

sickchest90 said:


> it doesnt matter in a fight whether your big or strong if the other guy can fight better than you you will get chinned 99% of the time


so id rather be big and useless then small and useless :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

strength or size doesnt mean much in a fight where a good punch to the face will do you damage


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

This isn't to do with fighting is it? I thought it was just a be big or be strong thread. Personally for me - Big.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

big silver back said:


> both, just being big and looking strong is being a fake imho


 im with you there mate


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Well they generally come hand in hand but if i had to choose itd be to be big than strong.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah deffo big but if ur that size your gonna be strong


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

would have to be big to match my c*ock lmfao (still wishing for that tho haha)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> yes of course. but thats not the point in this thread...


I'm glad you stuck with pixie land :thumb:



Bazzoka Tooth said:


> yeah deffo big *but if ur that size your gonna be strong*


not in this world buddy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Willie said:


> Pyrros doesn't look that big but this is a quality lift:


He has better legs than most amateur bb'ers in the UK...

And if he now turned to size training would grow like a weed.

There are more and more ex-PL'ers and Oly lifters coming into BB'ing.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

When I was younger, I wanted to get as big as possible- now I get more of a kick out of my pb's in the gym.

Some guys at the gym I go to are big, but 5iss weak at major compound lifts - when on the rare occasions they even do them !


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Would rather be stronger - am a bit frustrated just now because my muscles are definitely bigger each and every time I train but i still feel like I'm struggling doing bicep curls with sh1tty little 12lb dumbells.

Raaaaarrrr!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I dont think i will ever be really big as am staying natty but have a good weight strength ratio so that suits me


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

if u r going to grow definitely will have strength increased.. ..both are correlated .... though we all want GAINS .....as a bb ..not a powerlifter


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd like to be that strong, then put on mass afterwards with your ridiculous lifts at that body weight. :bounce:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

big for me!!!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> No it def doesnt..
> 
> Skinny people who say that are weak as well
> 
> ...


Yeah big and strong definitely go hand in hand. I can't think of a single Olympia contestant who wouldn't be deemed ridiculously strong in most circles.

However their strength often isn't relative. IE Jay Cutler is huge, but for his size is not particularly strong when compared to a powerlifter who is smaller than him for lifting more weight.

So if I had to chose between EITHER being big OR being strong, then I would choose being big. However, that will never happen because when I get to 250lb ripped I will be strong as fcuk as well. However, if I were to aim purely for strength I could just end up like one of the fat powerlifters I've seen on many an occasion :lol: .

Disclaimer: I know not all powerlifters are fat, but there are many who are extremely strong and have appalling physiques IMO.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Strength and Power


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Big looks impressive no one will see your strength except for in the gym.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Big for me,the weight i lift is irrelevant (aslong as i'm pushing myself)...


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

i would rather have the streangth. size doesnt appeal to me at all. you become unable to move around


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

amir khan said:


> i would rather have the streangth. size doesnt appeal to me at all. you become unable to move around


Lol, yet another well-informed post:beer:

TBH mate you aint going to be like cutler.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

bit of both if i coul dhave it, but i dont think you can be big without being strong....so big for me


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Lol, yet another well-informed post:beer:
> 
> TBH mate you aint going to be like cutler.


You being sarcastic?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Lol, yet another well-informed post:beer:
> 
> TBH mate you aint going to be like cutler.


Erm... actually he is correct. Even at my non Cutler size i am a lot less flexible/fast and nibble as i was when i was 50lb lighter.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well in general one come with the other i would say. id have both please


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

both please


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> Lol, yet another well-informed post:beer:
> 
> TBH mate you aint going to be like cutler.


I know for sure ive lost flexibility, putting my seat belt on in my car seems alot more of a challenge somedays lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I think some people are missing the point of this...if you could only have ONE - size OR strength, NOT BOTH, which one would you pick?

And no, in this thread strength doesn't come with size


----------



## Joey Goldcoast (May 4, 2010)

Strength hands down. I love that feeling when your able to add extra weight to your lifts. For me that's what it's all about. However not that's any disrespect to you guys who train for size and physique. Kudos to you.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If i could only have one i would take STRENGTH as it has applications across many sports unlike size which only has a place in bb and WWE.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Strong.... I suppose ! Would be funny Benching 300lb's + seeing the "Big boys" thinking WTF !!! :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

For me its being big, simple because its got more of an artistic look to it (probably the gayest thing i've ever said)


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Strong


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

BIG definitely you get stronger as you get bigger anyway.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Strong!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I really aim for a carved , proportioned body, 70's BB golden era, possibily in good condition 12 months a year. I will happily trade in some size and max strenght. Being a bit lighter allow me to retain speed, agility , mobility on my legs. Not too bad , that make it up for looking average size when covered by clothes.172cm, 87kg, low BF still does not look the part


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Big any day of the week.


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Big. An orangutan could rip my arm off, but I wouldn't like to look like an orangutan.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Big for sure


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

functional strength


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Big because i would be able to see my bigness, you cant see strength in a mirror but would rather be known as the strongest man in the world over the biggest


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd rather be 90kg 10% bf and strong as an Ox


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Personally big for me, I dont have any use in day to day life of being strong


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

girls dont drewel over your average joe looking biceps do they.. so its BIG for me!! purely vanity reasons of course


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Big! From there you can get stronger, but if you already lift like Coleman and are still a pipsqueak then how will you ever get bigger? Think about it fellas.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

wheres the option for Hench


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Strong.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Strong is gooooooooooood,being big as a chick aint so good! not for me anyway :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ripped, and STRONG!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cant get big without being strong


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

No one will be able to 'see' how strong you are but f.uck me they will see you when your big!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I would go for strong out of the options. But I don't want to look like an 'average joe' or be 'big as Ronnie Colman'

I want to have the physique of a healthy and slightly muscular person (or to just have a different body from you  ).


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Strength every time


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Big guy with no strength is going to look stupid if ever tested. Small guy with big man strength is going to scare the **** out of a lot of people.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Exactly. Seen a few big blokes in he gym lift relativley **** all and it looks pathetic, but on the other hand women don't generally ask what your numbers are when out lol.


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't know mate. They ask for my number all the time. lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Booom-tish!


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mind you . on that note. One of the best people I've ever trained with used to lift **** all but did it so slowly and with such good form that is was painful watching.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that too. Local doorman/bb'er my neck of the woods, absolutley mahoosive on cycle. I was shocked when I watched him train at gym I worked in how light he was lifting BUT, as you said, the form was precise and deliberate every single rep, especially on the negative.

Still not my cup of tea though tbh.

Edited to add, lads with the biggest biceps seem to a lot of very slow reps I've noticed.


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Do door men in wales go to gyms? All the ones I've met exercise by smashing us Bristolians heads into the pubs door frame. (low weight/ high rep).


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Lmao, I've heard the same said about your lot lol!


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Probably.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Strength definitely, would much rather my bite better than my bark. Size is a bonus


----------



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

Strength for me given the martial arts I do. Too much size makes you slow and no point looking like He Man if you punch like his sister - well not in my training world.

Keep build down, speed and power/strength up - afterall nothing is more amusing watching a big guy getting hammered by a little guy (if in doubt watch youtube lol).

Saying that I still fully appreicate the effort and training that goes into develpoing size and do not want to sound like I am putting it down.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

jw007 said:


> Fact, no one who is super strong ever says they would rather be big, because they could if they wanted...
> 
> In fact big people generally dont want to be strong, cause they are already..


^ This!!!!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Big please.


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

Would have to say big, just because I like the look to be honest. But strength is always impressive and useful (even helps with lifting in everyday life). But ultimately I'd rather be big because more of your life is spent outside the gym so would give a better feeling for me to look "good" rather than having ridiculous strength but only being able to show it every so often.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Big

But I imagine both will come hand in hand to some extent


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Strength

I have a small frame, so I'd look silly with huge muscles

Wouldn't look silly throwing cars at people, though


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Always wanted to be strong more than big... but focusing on being strong(er) is the foundation of both size and power anyway. While, from a strictly bodybuilding point of view, I do think people sometimes forget that progressive overload isn't the only route to increasing size, it's still the most important variable to improve if you want to be scary big.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strength = Size so both lol


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

i train for the b!tches so bigger the better


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Strength = Size so both lol


But does it always though?

Look at some of these little 62kg women Olympic lifters, some doing a 180kg clean and jerk which is insane but they are very small themselves.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Its got to be big, still waitng for those fu*k me looks !


Big and strong,because you would'nt want anyone kicking sand in your face and callin you a jezabell would you?!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> But does it always though?
> 
> Look at some of these little 62kg women Olympic lifters, some doing a 180kg clean and jerk which is insane but they are very small themselves.


I don't think you can compare women to men, as they have far less testosterone for building muscle IMO. (I'm not being sarcastic)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> But does it always though?
> 
> Look at some of these little 62kg women Olympic lifters, some doing a 180kg clean and jerk which is insane but they are very small themselves.


For a 1 rep max maybe but generally the heavier you life as in reps the bigger u grow


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> For a 1 rep max maybe but generally the heavier you life as in reps the bigger u grow


Rep big or stay the same.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

both

get big by lifting heavy weights


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

how about an option for both?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

big for me, strength is good but secondary to size in my case

Getting sick of people saying both, the whole point in the question is you have to choose one!


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

strong. no contest really.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

big, at least you will look strong!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

size i already have the strenght


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Strong. Otherwise may as well get some vanity implants. :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

fit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Being 19.5 atone and strong already my choices would be stronger .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Defently big when people ask while u only lift light at ure size I'd just say don't wanna get any bigger mate


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i'd rather look big, then be some skinny fukker who can lift heavy.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd rather look average and lift big to be honest.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

both but ultimately strength is the priority at the moment


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

bit of both would be nice, but if i had to have just one it would be strong....nothing worst than being weak.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Being 19.5 atone and strong already my choices would be stronger .


U r not strong mate u r just fat


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Size, just going for aesthetics....strength not too bad though


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Even though I prefer to train for size, out of those options I'd pick the strength, I'd hate to be huge yet weak


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ahal84 said:


> U r not strong mate u r just fat


Haha cnut :lol:


----------



## mersault (Nov 28, 2012)

Strong, so I can kick sand in the faces of the big bloated softies


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

being big without being strong is like a Ferrari with a ford Anglia engine in it.....pretty useless really...unless all you want to do is look at it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

justin case said:


> being big without being strong is like a Ferrari with a ford Anglia engine in it.....pretty useless really...unless all you want to do is look at it.


If you're a bodybuilder isnt that the entire point?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Dave said:


> If you're a bodybuilder isnt that the entire point?


well no..you want both surely.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

justin case said:


> well no..you want both surely.


Not really, bodybuilding isnt a test of strength is it?

I would take size over strength any day of the week, it all depends on your goals for me its the look not the strength, and as you can see im a long way off both haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dave said:


> If you're a bodybuilder isnt that the entire point?


Yeah but Ford anglia Haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yeah but Ford anglia Haha


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Dave said:


>


That car is ultra cool, I want it!!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I chose strong...

Powerlifting is my game and regardless of what I lift it's strong for me and that's what matters! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no point in being big if every time a strong person comes along they pick you up and chuck you over a hedge...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Mingster said:


> There is no point in being big if every time a strong person comes along they pick you up and chuck you over a hedge...


Yeah but you can get so big they cross the street to avoid you 

The mind is weaker than the muscles in most people 

I voted BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Yeah but you can get so big they cross the street to avoid you
> 
> The mind is weaker than the muscles in most people
> 
> I voted BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG


If they cross the street to avoid you because you're big then they are weak people in more ways than one...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Mingster said:


> If they cross the street to avoid you because you're big then they are weak people in more ways than one...


Yeah but if you walk down the street, scratching behind one ear, looking up at the sky with dribble coming down your chin shouting "Yup up rocks HOOOOOOOO Poodle" people are going definitely avoid you, and if you are built like a brick outhouse, then people will often give you things, sacrifice poultry and make you their god.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I cant imagine being a brick sh*thouse and asking the wife to open a jam jar. If that's all you're after why train at all? Just inject synthol and you're sorted.

Real men go for strength surely


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

TECH said:


> I cant imagine being a brick sh*thouse and asking the wife to open a jam jar. If that's all you're after why train at all? Just inject synthol and you're sorted.
> 
> Real men go for strength surely


You never shopped in Lidl's or Aldi's then ? You need industrial equipment to open their jam jars.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> You never shopped in Lidl's or Aldi's then ? You need industrial equipment to open their jam jars.


I'm more of Marks and Spencer's type of bloke ;-)


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

big, strong, fit.....if you are lacking in any of them then you are incomplete...because those three things are what the origins of bodybuilding were all about.


----------

